# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  dawkowanie penicyliny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mieszkam w Anglii, moje 13- miesięczne dziecko na zapalenie migdałków przebiegające z silną temperaturą i lekkimi wymiotami dostało phenoxymethyl - penicillin 250mg/5ml; lekarz w szpitalu zalecił dawkowanie 2,5 ml w godzinach 8.00, 12.00, 16.00, 20.00 i 12-godzinną przerwę w nocy; stąd moje pytanie czy antybiotyk nie powinien być podawany w równych odstępach czasu, czyli co 6 godzin?

----------

